# Congrat to Bernard Dunne and our new world champion Katie Taylor!



## propertyprof (14 Nov 2006)

what a great performance, well done!! thats all!


----------



## dodo (14 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

Ditto


----------



## ninsaga (14 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

...OK i've been asleep for a while...who'd Bernard Dunne & What's e Done


----------



## Guest109 (14 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

bernard did very well against a limited opponent,he needs to tighten up his defence,quit dropping his hands and doing the odd bit of showboating,had he been in with someone like Morales, Paoquiro or Barrera he would have been in serious trouble,he needs to get a few defences ,tackle someone like the ageing Manuel Medina, who you may remember beat Wayne Mcullach a few years back,before going on to world title asperations good luck and best wishes to bernard,ireland needs a sporting hero


----------



## TarfHead (14 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

In fairness, he was handed a thriving business by his father. Yes, he did build it up to be a bigger business, but he wasn't starting from scratch.

OK so he had his moment of shame in a Florida hotel & was kidnapped by the RA but he has put all that behind him and built new businesses. Whatever happened to those sandwiches ?

All in all - the lad done good

I don't get the boxing mataphors  ?


----------



## Marie M (15 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

Ha ha very good


----------



## ney001 (15 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*



TarfHead said:


> I don't get the boxing mataphors  ?




Ah sure he must have learned to box in one of his gyms!


----------



## MandaC (15 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

I know someone who attended the boxing on Saturday and was appalled at the carry on of some people. The spectators rained coins down on the English lad until somebody eventually stood up and pleaded with them to stop.  Booing and hissing during the English National Anthem and general intimidation.  None of this came accross on the televised broadcast.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (15 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*



MandaC said:


> I know someone who attended the boxing on Saturday and was appalled at the carry on of some people. The spectators rained coins down on the English lad until somebody eventually stood up and pleaded with them to stop. Booing and hissing during the English National Anthem and general intimidation. None of this came accross on the televised broadcast.


 
I watched it on TV and you could hear the booing etc during the English National Anthem, and the commentator on TV mentioned things being thrown at the english boxer as he waited for Dunne to appear.

I thought the hostile atmosphere was very obvious on the TV, while Dunne won I was disappointed by his "in your face" attitude to the other boxer as he tried to provoke the guy at the end of the first few rounds. But most great boxers are like that, thinking of Naseem Hammed and the likes. 

Anyways what would you expect, for want of a better term it was an Irish working class boxer fighting an english guy in the Point. Its not really going to bring out the fat lawyers from Shrewsbury rd now is it....


----------



## Guest127 (15 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

listened to a few callers to radio last week getting their knickers in a twist over the 'english' national anthem being performed at croke park. same people seem to forget that at every cheltenham meeting I can remember the irish tricolour is bandied about fairly freely and also given to the winning irish jockeys on their way to the winners enclosure. same at footie matches in engerland at present. who has been to old trafford, liverpool etc and not seen a tricolour waved by somebody? and i believed that sunderland has gone mad this last few weeks.  there are unfortunately loads of irish people who would happily turn the clock back a few decades if given half a chance.


----------



## Guest109 (15 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

the one thing that sickened me about this fight was the amount of time dunne kept his rival waiting in the ring before he made his appearance, at least 10 minutes which was disgraceful ,throwing coins and such was a big face losing blow to irish sportsmanship ,but then  the days of sportsmanship are long gone in all sports, like thuggery in premiership football for  one


----------



## propertyprof (21 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*



ainya said:


> the one thing that sickened me about this fight was the amount of time dunne kept his rival waiting in the ring before he made his appearance, at least 10 minutes which was disgraceful ,throwing coins and such was a big face losing blow to irish sportsmanship ,but then the days of sportsmanship are long gone in all sports, like thuggery in premiership football for one


 
Did it really sicken you that Esham was kept an extra 5 minutes in the ring?? I doubt it! Anyway the extended ringwalk had more to do with RTE and Brian Peters putting on a show than dunne himself.

As for the crowd - usually Boxing crowds are very respectful mainly due to the nature of the game itself however in this case I would suggest that it was the promoter himself that orchestrated the situation. Brendan Ingle (a dub himself) is the trainer of Esham Pickering and knew what the crowd would be like and attempted counter act or quell the atmosphere in the crowd by having esham dressed in green and white and the ringmen in the same colours and even coming out to Irish music - It was Brian Peters who set up the Union Jack being brought into the ring and the playing of GSTQ to whip up an antagonistic fever amongst the crowd and therefore really get behind "their boxer" - it worked! IMO booing GSTQ is understandable and was pretty predictable but the coin throwing is totally out of order and was disgusting - it must be added that only two coins were thrown (not excusing it but it was hardly raining coins) and also Pickering said that he really enjoyed the atmosphere and "buzzed" off the crowd and wasn't aware of any coins being thrown and the crowd did give his respect during and after the fight also.
 
Anyway back to the real issue and that is Dunne winning the European belt - only the eighth Irishman in history to do so - I thought it was a great performance and although he seems to lack a lot of strength and some stamina and need to tighten up his defence a lot (like Duddy) he should that he is well able to handle top European class fighters. To compare him to Morales or Barrara yet is a bit silly but a couple more European level fights including on against Michael Hunter and then maybe a fight against Molitor and Dunne could be our best fighter since McGuigan.


----------



## Guest109 (22 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

i think you are maybe forgetting about wayne mccullach,now what would he have done with dunne


----------



## propertyprof (23 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*



ainya said:


> i think you are maybe forgetting about wayne mccullach,now what would he have done with dunne


 
Like Bernard, McCullough lacked the power to stop opponants. He had a chin like granite but never had the power. I also hear that McCullough could be a future opponant for McCullough - I would like to see Wayne retire before he gets hurt


----------



## Guest109 (23 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

Wayne should have packed it in after the Harrison fight ,he took a hammering that night


----------



## propertyprof (23 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*



ainya said:


> Wayne should have packed it in after the Harrison fight ,he took a hammering that night


 
I was in the Braehead that night to watch the Harrison fight - had to watch a lot of it through my fingers tbh - McCullough refused to go down - a lot of heart and a great chin, if he had more power he could have been an all time legend and not just an Irish legend imo.

Wayne does a lot of media work and is now training and promoting fighters out of Las Vagas also - I hope he sticks to that now and doesnt get back in the ring


----------



## Flexible (23 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*

And what about our new world champion Katie Taylor


----------



## propertyprof (23 Nov 2006)

womens boxing!!! the shame, the shame, whatever nice?


----------



## bazermc (24 Nov 2006)

*Re: Congrat to Bernard Dunne*



Flexible said:


> And what about our new world champion Katie Taylor


 
Now thats a woman you dont want to mess around with


----------



## Guest109 (25 Nov 2006)

well done Katie Taylor ,i believe she is also a very talented footballer,lets hope she can go on to greater successes,womens boxing is now a regular item at Madison Square Garden go for it Katie


----------

